# Dx code for "Geriatric Assessment" ?



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Here's the situation: Family doc refers a patient to our doc for a "Geriatric Assessment". During the exam the doc reviews several different DX's. Since the reason for the encounter was a "Geriatric Assessment", should that be the principal DX code? And if so, is there an appropriate code for that?

Thank you.

Quinn


----------



## coder5254 (Aug 27, 2008)

*geriatric assessment*

I would code the diagnoses pertinent to the office visit.  Pt was referred for geriatric assessment, but during the E/M visit, the physician diagnoses conditions, prescribes meds, monitors, etc.....code these diagnoses


----------

